# Another Chicago driver quit



## HisShadowX

I thought I would be alone with the outrage but it seems I see a lot of Chicago accounts pissed as well.

With them adding the mobility data fee finally to Chicago and them lowering the rates I really can't do it anymore.

It's come to the point where uber is no longer worth it and as a driver I had to turn in the keys.

Unless someone has no other source of income I can't see destroying your car and working for nothing. My rates were cut in half already and when I decided to stop working I got bills for a mobility fees in which I kindly went up to the uber office to turn in my phone.

Which was a challenge it self because there is no parking around the office.


----------



## remy

Thinking about turning the phn myself. With these cut rates soon all together Uber will take away base fare and who knows take out the minimum as well. Back to looking for a real job. Been fun!


----------



## NicknTulsa

HisShadowX said:


> I thought I would be alone with the outrage but it seems I see a lot of Chicago accounts pissed as well.
> 
> With them adding the mobility data fee finally to Chicago and them lowering the rates I really can't do it anymore.
> 
> It's come to the point where uber is no longer worth it and as a driver I had to turn in the keys.
> 
> Unless someone has no other source of income I can't see destroying your car and working for nothing. My rates were cut in half already and when I decided to stop working I got bills for a mobility fees in which I kindly went up to the uber office to turn in my phone.
> 
> Which was a challenge it self because there is no parking around the office.
> 
> View attachment 716


Its too bad... but you did the right thing. If they lower the rates in our city I'm out too.


----------



## chi1cabby

NicknTulsa said:


> Its too bad... but you did the right thing. If they lower the rates in our city I'm out too.


The rate cuts and phone charges are coming to a neighborhood near you, soon enough!


----------



## Raider

Guys please don't put up with this abuse...I don't see how anyone can make a living with those rates...it's currently 3.10/1.49/30 here in DC and I still think that's low. I can't imagine the Chicago rates


----------



## remy

NicknTulsa said:


> Its too bad... but you did the right thing. If they lower the rates in our city I'm out too.


These cuts will be nationwide.


----------



## LuLu

Raider said:


> Guys please don't put up with this abuse...I don't see how anyone can make a living with those rates...it's currently 3.10/1.49/30 here in DC and I still think that's low. I can't imagine the Chicago rates


Look at first post ;(


----------



## chi1cabby

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-work-stoppage-and-media-campaign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/

Drivers turning in their phones is an individual choice and and not a strategic response from good and dedicated drivers as a group. Individuals turning in their phones WILL NOT make any impact on these companies policies as there are throngs of new drivers willing to be guinea pigs in this libertarian experiment called Ride-sharing.

Please make a positive contribution by engaging in a discussion about what action to take as a group to put an end to this Race to the Bottom. Thanx!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-work-stoppage-and-media-campaign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


----------



## HisShadowX

My


chi1cabby said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-work-stoppage-and-media-campaign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/
> 
> Drivers turning in their phones is an individual choice and and not a strategic response from good and dedicated drivers as a group. Individuals turning in their phones WILL NOT make any impact on these companies policies as there are throngs of new drivers willing to be guinea pigs in this libertarian experiment called Ride-sharing.
> 
> Please make a positive contribution by engaging in a discussion about what action to take as a group to put an end to this Race to the Bottom. Thanx!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-work-stoppage-and-media-campaign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


My only problem with staying the course and not driving is we still get hit by the ten dollar mobility fee.

I wish you luck on your protest though.


----------



## LAuberX

$1.36, the driver's cut of Chi towns minimum fare.

took you 5 minutes to drive there, waited 5 minutes.... can you say $5.00 per hour?

Fast food workers going on strike for $15.00, we wear down our car for 5.

sheesh


----------



## HisShadowX

LAuberX said:


> $1.36, the driver's cut of Chi towns minimum fare.
> 
> took you 5 minutes to drive there, waited 5 minutes.... can you say $5.00 per hour?
> 
> Fast food workers going on strike for $15.00, we wear down our car for 5.
> 
> sheesh


I used to work the Hyde Park to North Side route. Pretty much it's a area on the south side of Chicago that kicked out the locals and made way for a sort of college rich area for out of towners so every ride would be going up north since they do not go anywhere else.

The trips would be twenty dollars a pop and with easy highway access going north and south it worked for me for evenings.

Now this twenty dollar trips turned into ten or twelve dollar trips and it only made sense to go up to the north side to do short and local trips which is easy money but dangerous due to Chicago having a lack of jaywalking laws and cyclists up there riding in all directions which becomes a traffic hazard.

I was originally going to stay and just not work until the rates went up but then the mobility fee started to kick in and that was it for me.


----------



## chi1cabby

HisShadowX said:


> I used to work the Hyde Park to North Side route. Pretty much it's a area on the south side of Chicago that kicked out the locals and made way for a sort of college rich area for out of towners so every ride would be going up north since they do not go anywhere else.
> 
> The trips would be twenty dollars a pop and with easy highway access going north and south it worked for me for evenings.
> 
> Now this twenty dollar trips turned into ten or twelve dollar trips and it only made sense to go up to the north side to do short and local trips which is easy money but dangerous due to Chicago having a lack of jaywalking laws and cyclists up there riding in all directions which becomes a traffic hazard.
> 
> I was originally going to stay and just not work until the rates went up but then the mobility fee started to kick in and that was it for me.


Brother I live in Back of the Yards. I've read your posts on this forum and am aware that you preferred working in the Southside. I'm sorry to see you go, cause I know you mostly enjoyed doing this work. I'm trying to stop other good drivers like you from prematurely throwing in the towel. There has to be practical response to this Race to the Bottom! Many drivers went out and bought $30,000 cars or got em financed/leased thru Uber/Santander!


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Im looking at rates in other cities. damn these just started here in Columbus


----------



## TrafficSlayer

HisShadowX said:


> I thought I would be alone with the outrage but it seems I see a lot of Chicago accounts pissed as well.
> 
> With them adding the mobility data fee finally to Chicago and them lowering the rates I really can't do it anymore.
> 
> It's come to the point where uber is no longer worth it and as a driver I had to turn in the keys.
> 
> Unless someone has no other source of income I can't see destroying your car and working for nothing. My rates were cut in half already and when I decided to stop working I got bills for a mobility fees in which I kindly went up to the uber office to turn in my phone.
> 
> Which was a challenge it self because there is no parking around the office.
> 
> View attachment 716


Should have taken a lyft and had him wait for you outside, would have made a great photo op, a lyft car with the mustache on it dropping off an Uber driver to turn in his phone!


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Raider said:


> Guys please don't put up with this abuse...I don't see how anyone can make a living with those rates...it's currently 3.10/1.49/30 here in DC and I still think that's low. I can't imagine the Chicago rates


Your flat rates are sky high, I can't believe what they're paying for Uber SUV from the airports!


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Baron VonStudley said:


> Im looking at rates in other cities. damn these just started here in Columbus
> View attachment 721


At least they didn't mess with your minimum, but 3 miles for a minimum fare is ridiculous!


----------



## HisShadowX

Uberserf said:


> And 300 new drivers just started. You cant win this battle. All this job is good for now is making some extra $ for groceries by running a few hours a weekend. Trying to do this 40 hours a week will just cost you money and your car.


Pretty much.


----------



## Sydney Uber

HisShadowX said:


> I thought I would be alone with the outrage but it seems I see a lot of Chicago accounts pissed as well.
> 
> With them adding the mobility data fee finally to Chicago and them lowering the rates I really can't do it anymore.
> 
> It's come to the point where uber is no longer worth it and as a driver I had to turn in the keys.
> 
> Unless someone has no other source of income I can't see destroying your car and working for nothing. My rates were cut in half already and when I decided to stop working I got bills for a mobility fees in which I kindly went up to the uber office to turn in my phone.
> 
> Which was a challenge it self because there is no parking around the office.
> 
> View attachment 716


Funny about the Parking situation at our local office. They also have chosen a office location with little or no parking. They then heavily restrict their opening hours so you have dozens of drivers converging at the same time to pay homage to their horrible customer service.

The kicker is the charming message on the door that reads:

"Any driver who illegally parks will have their account permanently deactivated"

Nice one Uber - manufacture a situation that makes it difficult for drivers to interact with you, concentrate the problem, then assert your God-Like power to punish your workforce by removing their livelihoods.


----------



## NoMoreSilence

What Uber just did in Chicago about the cut-throat rates and imposed $10/week phone charge on drivers is suicidal to the Uber brand in Chicago and double stabbed its drivers group.

Greed is everything behind all this as the large investors in Uber tried to cash in before the IPO, when its PR in the media attracts much attention because the supply of first time uninformed drivers outnumbered the demand of Uber riders (except peak hours in Chicago or other large cities).

It reminds me of the Amway MLM where it claims it has the largest sales force in the world but the average income per U.S. person (in their MLM count) is less than $2,000 per year. Yes, per year, not per month.

Sad to see a lot of good and honest drivers will be driven out by Uber Chicago management. With this rate, you can only break even if you use a sub-$5,000 small car and drive 60-hours plus weeks. This will definitely damage the Uber image and turn riders to other two brands. Very short-sighted decision by UBer and it sets a tone to a downhill slide.


----------



## ChitownMark

HisShadowX said:


> I thought I would be alone with the outrage but it seems I see a lot of Chicago accounts pissed as well.
> 
> With them adding the mobility data fee finally to Chicago and them lowering the rates I really can't do it anymore.
> 
> It's come to the point where uber is no longer worth it and as a driver I had to turn in the keys.
> 
> Unless someone has no other source of income I can't see destroying your car and working for nothing. My rates were cut in half already and when I decided to stop working I got bills for a mobility fees in which I kindly went up to the uber office to turn in my phone.
> 
> Which was a challenge it self because there is no parking around the office.
> 
> View attachment 716


I'm from Chicago too and I feel the same way. I like this gig but the $10 fee for part-timers is not worth it. Last night 90% of my fares were under $10 and most were in the $5-$6 dollar range. I enjoying ubering after my job but I'm 99% sure I'll be turning in my phone in a week or two.


----------



## remy

Baron VonStudley said:


> Im looking at rates in other cities. damn these just started here in Columbus
> View attachment 721


Wow! .50 cents haha!


----------



## uberdriver

remy said:


> Wow! .50 cents haha!


That will seem like good money when the next round of Uber fare cuts comes around. Definitely before the end of the year.


----------



## HisShadowX

ChitownMark said:


> I'm from Chicago too and I feel the same way. I like this gig but the $10 fee for part-timers is not worth it. Last night 90% of my fares were under $10 and most were in the $5-$6 dollar range. I enjoying ubering after my job but I'm 99% sure I'll be turning in my phone in a week or two.


If you go make sure to park far away and cause there is no real parking around the office.

You don't need to sign in there is a box right as you walk in let the guy know and he will quickly try to get the phone in the box well seeming to be upset.


----------



## Steve--Chicago

I complained about the $10/week data fee. Uber said they wouldn't charge me because I was a Lyft driver before I joined Uber. If any of you were Lyft drivers before joining Uber, I'd try this as well.

I have only been with Uber for less than a month, but I have been very disappointed with them so far on a whole host of issues. Many drivers I know in Chicago took part in the Lollapalooza promotion, which guaranteed them a certain rate if they followed certain conditions. These include drivers who are Lyft mentors and who Uber paid $1000 for joining. They followed all the rules laid out in the promotion, and they have not been paid the promised rate. They have had varying degrees of success in getting the pay that is owed them after going back and forth with Uber several times. Uber also has shafted drivers on the driver referral fee. 

This is becoming a pattern with Uber, and I now only drive for Uber when there is a surge happening or when Lyft is extraordinarily slow. Lyft may have approximately the same rates as Uber now, but at least with Lyft you get tips. It is also a smaller, more community-based company. I think the only way to get Uber to treat drivers better is to form a union or association of drivers, hire organizers to build membership, and lawyers to assist with legal issues. However, due to the nature of this business, that will probably be difficult to do. Until that time, I fear that Uber will continue taking advantage of drivers with impunity.


----------



## JoshM

Steve--Chicago said:


> I complained about the $10/week data fee. Uber said they wouldn't charge me because I was a Lyft driver before I joined Uber. If any of you were Lyft drivers before joining Uber, I'd try this as well.
> 
> I have only been with Uber for less than a month, but I have been very disappointed with them so far on a whole host of issues. Many drivers I know in Chicago took part in the Lollapalooza promotion, which guaranteed them a certain rate if they followed certain conditions. These include drivers who are Lyft mentors and who Uber paid $1000 for joining. They followed all the rules laid out in the promotion, and they have not been paid the promised rate. They have had varying degrees of success in getting the pay that is owed them after going back and forth with Uber several times. Uber also has shafted drivers on the driver referral fee.
> 
> This is becoming a pattern with Uber, and I now only drive for Uber when there is a surge happening or when Lyft is extraordinarily slow. Lyft may have approximately the same rates as Uber now, but at least with Lyft you get tips. It is also a smaller, more community-based company. I think the only way to get Uber to treat drivers better is to form a union or association of drivers, hire organizers to build membership, and lawyers to assist with legal issues. However, due to the nature of this business, that will probably be difficult to do. Until that time, I fear that Uber will continue taking advantage of drivers with impunity.


Drivers only hope of redemption is with attorney Liss-Riordan on the case. She has 2 major cases pending in MA and CA regarding the tip issue and the issue with the status of drivers being independent contractors. When those make it to court is anyone's guess.


----------



## chitown_driver

The data fee is nothing more then a profit center in the making for Uber. For $10 per week I get an iPhone 4 and a restricted 3g data plan. I'd be surprised if that plan costs uber more then $20/mo and the phone shouldn't be more then about $300 and maybe it's $20 for provisioning/distribution so they make this back in just over one year!

BYOD (bring your own device) has swept the corporate world where employees use their own smart phones at work. With their ability to make $520/year with 4 year old technology it little wonder that Uber does not want to adopt this practice!


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Sydney Uber said:


> Funny about the Parking situation at our local office. They also have chosen a office location with little or no parking. They then heavily restrict their opening hours so you have dozens of drivers converging at the same time to pay homage to their horrible customer service.
> 
> The kicker is the charming message on the door that reads:
> 
> "Any driver who illegally parks will have their account permanently deactivated"
> 
> Nice one Uber - manufacture a situation that makes it difficult for drivers to interact with you, concentrate the problem, then assert your God-Like power to punish your workforce by removing their livelihoods.


If I were going to that office, I think I'd get dropped off in front by a cab or some other competing service that was clearly marked as such!


----------



## Daemoness

Why are the Chicago rates so extraordinarily low? The cost of living here is higher than it is most other Uber places. I don't understand it.


----------



## HisShadowX

Daemoness said:


> Why are the Chicago rates so extraordinarily low? The cost of living here is higher than it is most other Uber places. I don't understand it.


It's most likely to get the public on the side of uber.

I had someone tell me a friend of there's got a promotional rate when they signed up getting different mileage. I doubt this was true but there you go


----------



## chi1cabby

Uber's latest rate cuts are designed to mirror Lyft rates.
Can drivers in other markets post screenshots of their cities Lyft and UberX rates, please!

CHICAGO RATES COMPARISON


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Daemoness said:


> Why are the Chicago rates so extraordinarily low? The cost of living here is higher than it is most other Uber places. I don't understand it.


Because they have no shortage of schmucks signing up to drive at those poverty rates.


----------

